

Ask HN: Where are you spending your New Years Eve? - vaksel

A party with friends? Going to Times Square or your local alternative. In your living room with your family? At home by yourself reading HN?
======
arockwell
Good friends of mine are getting married downtown in a victorian/steampunk
themed wedding. A lot of the guests will be dressed in costume and we'll doing
a massive pub crawl afterward.

------
cheez80
making prime rib. but if i weren't making prime rib, i'd be working. deadline
for launch is coming up soooon!

